# Obscure Parts? Kahler and Sperzel



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi all, 2 items on a wish list, any leads most appreciated:

1) The first version Kahler locknut, 6 allen screws, ugly, broke strings if one was too aggressive etc. etc. but it worked great on my Dean because of the fan out headstock.....or I could get the top redone sans the evil 80's throwback. 

2) Ebony tuner knobs for 3+3 large Sperzels....I have these for schaller and can find plastic pearl for the Sperzels but I really wish to find (if possible) these keys in ebony. 

Thanks,

Andy


----------

